# What shoes with this dress?



## Amber (May 23, 2007)

Red? Black patent leather? White? Help!

I'm wearing this to a summer wedding.


----------



## faifai (May 23, 2007)

White peep-toes.


----------



## iLust (May 23, 2007)

I think white or white patent leather would look very nice and summery. Black could work too, if it's an evening event. A dark navy blue, something like these (in navy of course) could be a unique but classy look. They also have those ones in white, black patent, and red patent among others. HTH!


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_White peep-toes._

 
Ditto.


----------



## Bybs (May 23, 2007)

O I love polka dots! I'd probably choose a cute little peep toe in either black or white. Red shoes with a red dress is a little too much on the eyes.


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Ditto._

 
I'm gonna second the ditto.

That a way cute dress, and peep toes are so cute.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_White peep-toes._

 
I agree


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_White peep-toes._

 





*Nice dress BTW!*


----------



## *Dani* (May 24, 2007)

Yep, here's another vote for white peep-toes. They'd look really cute with the dress, very summery.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

may I ask where you found that dress? Its very cute. And I also must suggest white peep toes! cute cute cute.


----------



## Amber (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_may I ask where you found that dress? Its very cute. And I also must suggest white peep toes! cute cute cute._

 
I got the dress from Igigi.com.


----------

